# Bismarck, ND Lion



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I picked this up on another site and thought I'd share. Kind of disturbing, but kind of cool. I wonder if this is going to be counted as an east river cat or if it'll be lumped into the west river quota of 8.

http://www.kxnet.com/getArticle.asp?ArticleId=477696

xdeano


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dead link.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

dang URL tags, try it now.

xdeano


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

link works now... yea it seems them things are moving east of the river pretty regularly for some reason... one guy around here Ipswich sd(25 west of Aberdeen sd) had one walk by his trail camera... somewhat scares me beings it was about 3 miles from where i hunt coyotes... makes a guy wonder what will come in to the next call...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I guess I wouldn't mind one coming in if i'm calling coyotes, just so long as it comes in from the right direction, where I can see it.

xdeano


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Sooner or later thing. They're lucky it didn't nab a couple dogs, or much worse, some kid....


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that's for sure. We'll be know for our budget and for our lions. No one will want to come here. 

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Based on the Game and Fish guidelines, that one shouldn't count towards the quota of 8.

I was in Mandan when this happened. We were down in the Kimball bottoms on Friday morning taking down my father in laws tree stand. We had our pistols on us in the event that we came across a cat. We weren't too many miles away I guess...LOL :lol:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Wonder if this was another one of those young toms with more huevos than smarts?...


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

my GF's coworker had one of her colts masacered last week, starting to add up!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah but not every scratched horse is a lion. Horses are not that bright and tend to get into things. Barbed wire and such. The think is with a lion they stalk with intent to kill. They don't just go up to a horse and give them a one clawed scratch down it's side. When they get up on a horse, there is a lot of flesh hanging off. A lions paw with the claws are like velcro, if a horse or other animal is attacked it's going to be pretty clear cut what got a hold of them. A colt would be dead.

I've gotten to see first hand experience of what a lion is capable of and to feel the strength that they possess. I've been able to handle a domesticated lion (yeah, yeah, you can't domesticate a predator, but this one was declawed and was raised from a kitten) on a few occasions and let me tell you the strength that they have is just crazy.

NDT, 
I'm guessing just from the pics it was a young tom. It almost looked like it had spots on the legs yet. I could be wrong.

xdeano


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

define "massacred"?

Did the G&F come out and look to verify if its cat or not?

Why are people so damn obessesed over mtn lions in this state?

It seems like no one has anything going on in their lives other than to worry about a mountain lion being behind every tree.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

wingaddict said:


> Why are people so damn obessesed over mtn lions in this state?
> 
> It seems like no one has anything going on in their lives other than to worry about a mountain lion being behind every tree.


I think the whole mystery of the cats is why. I mean, I am interested in them. Obsessed...no.

deano that is awesome! It would be cool to experience that strength firsthand.

If I remember right I think they said that the Bismarck cat was around 100 pounds. How does that add up in the age spectrum? Small, medium, adult?


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

wingaddict said:


> define "massacred"?


a few remains, mostly eaten; could have been some yotes too

I dont think they called the GF because it could have been a couple of coyotes, to call out a cougar before this incident would have been far fetched...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Fallguy,

A 100lb male is pretty small for an adult. I'd say it's a male that just got kicked out of the house and is wondering for the first time. Now for a female 100lbs would be an adult of breeding age.

There has been a lot of speculation with lions in this state. It's crazy. Cat's in general are very interesting and misterious critters. They're cool.

xdeano


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

There was a very similar incident in Saskatoon last year with a juvenile male asleep in a tree in someone's back yard, just down the street from an elementary school. There was another juvie male tranquilized in Swift Current 2 years ago. Someone already said it, the thought is definitely in the back of your mind when your out calling.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a couple that live out behind my farm out here in NE ND, they haven't taken any of my kids yet. I wish they'd get my wife's dog. I never see them unless I'm without a weapon or I'll be bow hunting and the big one will stroll past me 70 yards away or so. I sort of enjoy watching them and I'm really not that motivated to shoot them. I think there's more out here than people think.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

if you know what you're seeing, I'd love to come over and take a look too. I'd love to see a set of prints up here. Trail cam pics, digital camera prints, etc. Call me Skeptical, but I'd just like to see it to believe it. If you want I'll give you my phone number and you can call me the next time you see the critter or their tracks. I want to see for my self. I'll pm you my number if your interested. I am.

xdeano


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

If you have been within 70 yards of a 150#+ cat you would know what it was, my sightings aren't fleeting I've watched the big one for more than 2 minutes solid at about that range in broad day light. I've had a bunch of people try to get it's location, but I'm not going to give out that info. If someone shoots it I'd rather it be one of the local land owners. All the local land owners have seen them and we talk about them when we run into each other and no one has really brought up a desire to kill them, so I think it would be bad form to shoot them at this point, maybe when we get a few more, or they run off with one of my kids LOL... I grew up in the south west and we had a ton of big cats and they never caused any trouble once in a great while they'd kill livestock but it was really rare. I'll have to say the bigger cat is the biggest cat I've ever seen, it looks like a small african lioness, I guess everything is bigger up here. If I see it in the snow I'll see if I can't take some pics of the tracks with my phone but I haven't seen them since the snow fell.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Take some pics when you get a chance. I'd love to see them. Heck I'm sure all of us on the board would love to see them. My offer still stands.

xdeano


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

And we don't want to hear the following excuses: I don't have a camera or I forgot the camera. We have heard that excuse many times in the past on stuff like this.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Ha, how about my camera is frozen?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

No.


----------

